# memorial to 3 unknown Welsh sailors



## dundalkie (Mar 15, 2006)

I attended the unveiling of a memorial to 3 unknown Welsh seamen in a country churchyard on the Cooley peninsula in Co Louth ROI. It was a very moving cermony and the background to it is as follows:
On the night of April 8th 1858 the sloop ENDEAVOUR of Amlwch carrying a cargo of slate from Bangor to Belfast was wrecked on Cooley point on the North of Dundalk Bay during a South Westerly gale. The bodies of 3 seamen were washed up on the shore at Rathcor and they were laid to rest in a corner of St. Andrew's Church of Ireland graveyard at Bush. The graves were unmarked but the location was passed down in local folklore. A local group got together and decided that a memorial should be erected to the unknown seamen before their story was forgotten. research is under way to try and put names to the seamen.


----------



## uisdean mor (Sep 4, 2008)

Dundalkie

Many thanks for the care and respect shown by you and your community. A credit to the sea going tradition and the witness of those on shore. 
Many thanks 
Slainte 
Uisdean Mor


----------



## Cutsplice (May 23, 2008)

I think its honourable considering so many years had passed that they are remembered and some form of memorial has been dedicated to them, many thanks to all concerned. Sometimes as seamen we were despised and forgotten, so its refreshing that many held seamen in high regard and gave us respect also. 
I took a photo a few months ago in a cemetery in Co Wexford where three unknown seamen are buried, will soon post the photo on site, glad to say they each had a memorial stone in situ.


----------



## tom roberts (May 4, 2008)

It is moving to read this tribute to the three Welsh seamen it brings back memories of a trip my wife and I made to the island of Iona where in the cemetry are three memorials to those unsung heroes of the M.N. who gave their lives in the Battle of the Atlantic they just say to Three Uknown Merchant Seamen,it was a very moving moment for both my wife and me. If you visit Iona the markers are in the grass in front of a large memorial to I think a bomber crew near to the wall on the seaward side of the cemetry.


----------

